

Why does divshot requires all this permissions? - leonvonblut

Yesterday I try to sign up to divshot with my github account, but I abort that after this:<p>This application will be able to read and write all user data. This includes the following:<p>Private email addresses
Profile information
Followers<p>Why does it ask for write permissions?
======
mbleigh
Oops! We had the "user" scope set on our GitHub authentication thinking that's
what was needed to be able to _read_ user info. We only actually needed the
user:email scope. This should be fixed now.

